# Halloween 2008 - Darkrose Manor



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi all! Here's a slideshow of our favorite photos from our display over the course of the three nights we were up and running. We had so much fun!! We had over 100 TOT's both kids and adults! We've decided to just run it for two nights next year, that way we might actually be able to get out and see other haunts as well.

I think it's safe to say we have a new obsession... the next day my husband was already talking about projects to improve it for next year! :googly: We we're lucky enough to meet a fellow haunter from the forum - Mixman - who popped over for a visit on the last night. A MARVELOUS HALLOWEEN INDEED!!

darkrosemanor_08_2 :: favorites drm 2008 slideshow by darkrose1 - Photobucket


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

love your setup!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You did a great job creating atmosphere. I like the tombstone shots in particular and the spider webbing looks just like the kind you find in an old abandoned house.

When will the centipede stew be served?


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

I love your webs, and the entire affair as well. Is the fence year-round? Awesome.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome! The colors are amazing!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I like the overall mood of the display.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice display, all of it!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

> I think it's safe to say we have a new obsession...


 I guess so! Very nice, and I say put on a show for the whole week. I'm sure it's better than any of your neighbors.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I love the spell jars and the lighting sets everything off so well.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the great comments everyone!! Here's to starting the new projects for next year!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I love the whole thing- the tombstones look great....did everyone die in 1960~? 
Great haunt.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> I love the whole thing- the tombstones look great....did everyone die in 1960~?
> Great haunt.


 Hi Debbie! Thanks so much! 

The short answer: yes, all the ladies died in 1960. The story is that there were _13_ women who lived in the house - rumors flew through the neighborhood that they were witches, of course. Then rather suddenly and tragically they all died on the same night. Some say it happened in the boiler room, but no one can say for certain. Every fall around this time of year they make their presence known...

Here's the full story: http://www.darkrosemanor.com/story.html


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrat's on a beautiful display....xlnt job!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

lol the sheer number of glowing bottles is amazing on its, never mind the rest of the details you've incorporated!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Love the whole house effect..looks like a spooky one.
great lighting .
I like your spider sacs and use of the beef netting also.
cool tombstones too.


----------



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes, since Darkrose Manor was up and running on Nov. 1st, I stopped over for a visit. We both live in the Denver area. First off, the pictures don't do it justice. Their haunt was fantastic. They have a great eye for detail. And to think this was their first year... It was great to meet fellow haunters and talk shop. I look forward to returning for a visit next year.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great looking haunt! Love the webbing and lighting!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Gee Whiz...I want to run up the steps and yell "trick-or-treat"


----------

